# PC stockt beim brennen.



## Tim C. (25. November 2002)

Also ich hab nun wirklich schon sehr lange verschiede Brenner gehabt aber sowas ist mir noch nie passiert:

Also während des Brennvorgangs ist mein gesamter PC am stocken. Mausbewegungen werden verzögert, wenn ich tippe, dann erscheinen die Buchstaben schonmal so mit ein bis zwei sekunden verzögerung, dafür alle auf einmal. Multi-Tasking stockt und so weiter. Jetzt habe ich mit 1333 Mhz und 512 MB RAM nicht gerade ne langsame Kiste und weil selbst mein alter 200er das besser hinbekommen hat wollte ich mal fragen, was da los sein kann. Achja dazu kommt, dass die Daten CD's die ich halt in letzter Zeit brenne, bei mir teilweise schlecht bis gar nicht eingelesen werden können. Das Laufwerk "orgelt" wie blöde aber arbeitsplatz wird nicht fertig dargestellt.

Das ganze ist seit dem letzten Format C: so, aber dürfte doch eigentlich nicht damit zusammenhängen, dass ich im moment nur SP1 von Windows 2000 drauf hab statt 2 bzw 3 oder ?


----------



## eViLaSh (26. November 2002)

schau mal im BIOS unter was dein Brenner läuft.. (UDMA, PIO-mode)

und hast du treiber für dein mobo installiert ?


----------



## Tim C. (26. November 2002)

jojo die via4in1 sind druff und läuft auch im udma modus.


----------



## eViLaSh (26. November 2002)

wie alt/neu ist denn dein brenner ?


----------



## Tim C. (26. November 2002)

hoah so 4 monate ???


----------



## eViLaSh (27. November 2002)

und dein anderes cd-rom laufwerk geht einwandfrei usw. ?

wenn ja, dann würd ich den brenner umtauschen, müsste ja noch garantie haben.

du könntest aber auch nochmal das IDE kabel überprüfen !


----------

